# HELP! How to find mouse escapee



## Dusk (May 17, 2016)

:| I have a mouse of just over a month old that has escaped the cage.

Now loose in the house and sneaky with it. How can I trap it? Are there any humane traps available that you would recommend?

Keeping it is a 'no go' as I've let go of the rest, and only noticed it was missing when I did a count. I tried everything humanly possible to keep it in the cage, this mouse is aptly named 'Houdini'. With it being winter here I'd given the cage a lot of extra bedding materials so assumed it was just hiding. Until I did a count and a couple of days later saw it running around the house. :| Fun times. Managed after a lot of diving onto floors with a colander to catch it. Put it back in the cage, in a box, which was within ANOTHER box, and placed heavy books on the top. Guess who's missing?

I just need to catch it, and get it back to the pet shop. I also cannot stay up all night waiting and watching as I have other commitments. Luring it back to the cage would be the obvious choice, however, the cage is obviously not escape proof. It'll be in and out in the blink of an eye.

So, long story short, I need to capture a mouse humanely, and as quick as possible. Can anyone help? Desperate here. I love my mice, but I can't spend every waking hour on this.

Until I have a proper environment for them (thank you pet shop dude that obviously couldn't care less about the cages or animals you sell), I'm throwing in the towel. I can't look after them properly and I'd rather not do it than do it half assed. I just don't have the funds to start with a whole new set up, I thought he knew what he was talking about. This is, after all, his business.

Feel broken hearted over it but that's life and I'd rather do it again in the future with the proper tools. Animals are not toys and I spoilt them rotten. Really looked after them. I want to bop that pet shop owner one on the nose but that won't solve anything and anyway, I'm a pacifist. This message is getting way too long.

Synopsis: Mouse has escaped. Need to find him before he starves or freezes to death. Love affair with mice temporarily on hold. Probably no bopping of people on the nose. Probably.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Not sure how to catch the mouse I'm afraid, as I've never had an escapee.

But out of curiosity - where do you keep their cage? I keep my mouse cages on a high up piece of furniture (e.g. on a table, desk or chest of drawers) that is not next to any other furniture, curtains or anything like that. That way, if a mouse gets out of it's cage, the only way into the rest of the room is to jump off the table/furniture. As mice are smart, they tend not to risk the jump, so it is quite unlikely that they will jump down. If you are already doing this, then never mind. But if you are not, I thought this could be a useful tip for you!

Good luck.


----------



## Dusk (May 17, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kind reply. I really appreciate your time and effort.

I know I sound like the worst mouse owner EVER. In my defense, I was given the cage and mice as a gift by someone who had wronged me. Really, really wronged me. The person knew I loved mice and gave the whole set - up to me as a gift. An unwanted gift to be honest, but I sort of got back into it. It would have been beyond churlish to deny the gift because it was meant in the right spirit. I used to breed fancy mice on a very small scale years ago. I had no input as to the cage etc. I still feel horrible about it.

My brain wanted to say 'NO'. My heart said 'MAYBE?' Sigh.

I put the cage onto a pedestal table that was free standing. Somehow they still managed to get out. I just don't understand it.
Anyway, I've left the cage out with food and water and he hasn't returned. I've also turned the house upside down. Nothing. It's been a week and I'm going to take the cage, clean it out, and see if any of the local children's homes can use it for a hamster or whatever. Will go buy hamster. I still have bags of food and bedding so will donate those too. Something to look after is good for a kid. Perhaps not all is lost. I feel sore over it, but when it comes to animals you should do it properly or not at all.

Thank you for your very kind response. A couple of kids are going to be thrilled when they meet their animal buddy. 
P.S - are hamsters better for kids, or guinea pigs?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

You can get humane mouse traps yes. There are a few types I've tried and found the best ones were the ones that when the mouse steps on the switch the door closes. I've tried one's with a seasaw type entrance and one when the whole trap tilts when makes the door close both of those had no success.

How big is your mouse? The traps are designed for wild mice so bigger fancy mice may not fit in. You can make you own we use to when we were kids and the hamsters would escape. Get a plastic box and make a hole in the lid. Put either a small cloth or some possible paper over the hole and sprinkle some food on it. Make sure there is a ramp going up to the top of the box. The mouse goes for the food and falls in the box.


----------



## Miss Mousekewitz (Jul 15, 2016)

Have you found your mouse yet?

There are different kinds of traps that trap mice without hurting them, I'll try to attach some images to this post...
Besides the suggestion of PPVallhunds, you could also try to look for mouse poo and put up some traps at these spots. In general I would put up as many traps as possible, most mice are really really scared after they escape and they are not likely to move very far.

If you decide to keep mice further and you want to prevent escapes you should check if your cage has any spot that leaves a space wider than 7mm. If yes, an adult mouse can go through this and you should cover this spot somehow.

I hope your little friend will get home safe!


----------

